

Uptimer: Website Monitoring Made Awesome - kenn
http://uptimer.at/

======
kenn
I wanted a website monitoring tool that just works, but every tool I could
find sucked. So I created one myself. :)

~~~
joshkaufman
Just created an account. Really liking it so far: clean and simple.

